# Azoren



## mkoerner (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben das Glück diesen Sommer fast 3 Wochen Urlaub auf den Azoren machen zu können.
Ende Juni eine Woche nach Terceira und danach geht es nach Sao Miguel.

War von euch schon jemand dort? Speziell auf Terceira?
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Big Game Fishing? Eventuell Kontakte??

Wie sieht es mit Angelgenehmigungen aus? Braucht man für das Angeln vom Ufer im Meer eine Erlaubnis?
Macht es Sinn, an den verschiedenen Seen zu Angeln? Spezielle Erlaubnis dafür???


Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schon mal im Voraus.
MfG
Maik und scheini


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hallo Maik,

ich war das letzte mal vor etwas mehr als 10 Jahren auf den Azoren. Für das Meer brauch man meines Wissens nach keine Lizenz. Angeln ist dort Volkssport und die Stege der Hafenanlagen ein Sammelpunkt für die Einheimischen. Einfach mal nachfragen. Gerade auf San Miguel und Terceira sprechen viele Leute Englisch. 

Die Seen sind meist eingestürzte Vulkankegel, sog. Calderen. In diesen Gewässern ist der Fischbestand nicht berauschend, außerdem benötigt man für die Binnengewässer eine Lizenz der Forstbehörde (nennt sich Servicos Florestais).

Ich würde im Meer fischen, aber immer in Nähe der Hafenanlagen. Das Meer ist um die Azoren herum oft tückisch. Es gibt jedes Jahr Tote beim Angeln an der Küste, weil Leute von den Felsen stürzen oder ins Wasser gerissen werden. Die Felsen sind sehr schroff und der Wellengang teils hoch.

Bootsangeln wird an den größeren Häfen angeboten, ist aber recht teuer. Außerdem seid ihr zum Angeln nicht gerade auf den besten Inseln. Dazu ist die mittlere Inselgruppe (Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge) erheblich erfolgversprechender, wenn man wirklich große Fische fangen will. Auch die Westgruppe (Flores) ist zum Angeln super geeignet, aber dort ist die See häufig recht rau und die Boote fahren dann nicht mit Touristen raus.

Generelle Tipps: San Miguel ist sehr schön, da kann man locker eine Woche mit Wandern und es sich gutgehen lassen zubringen. Wunderschöne Landschaft! Aber Terceira ist meiner Meinung nach nicht attraktiv. Wenn ihr schon dort seid, würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, 2-3 Tage auf Sao Jorge zu verbringen. Das ist nicht weit von Terceira aus und zum Wandern genial, genau wie Pico und Flores.

Lest zuvor gute Reiseführer durch. Die Azoren sind traumhaft, aber außerhalb der Zentren Terceira und Sao Miguel wenig touristisch erschlossen. Die anderen Inseln sind aber erheblich cooler. Grandiose Landschaften und wenig Touristen. Und sehr gastfreundliche Einheimische. Die Restaurants sind teils 1-2 Tische, die im Haus des Besitzers aufgestellt sind und es kommt auf den Tisch, was der Mann am Vormittag mit der Harpune erlegt hat. Ich habe nirgends besser Fisch gegessen!

Und unbedingt eine Wale-Watching-Tour buchen. Wir sind ein paar mal von Faial aus im großen Schlauchboot mit 10 Leuten rausgefahren. Wenn du dann mit diesem Boot inmitten einer Herde Grindwale stehst, erinnerst du dich ein Leben lang an den Eindruck.


----------



## EdekX (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Ich kann nur zu der Big Game Fischerei was sagen.
Wir waren 3x auf Faial und hatten jeweils 2 Ausfahrten.

Von dem Hafen in Horta fahren die Boote los.
Wir waren 2x mit dem Boot Habitat und einmal mit dem großen Boot Brasilia draussen.

Sommer so Juni - August ist die beste Zeit für Blue Marlin und man hat wohl weltweit die größte Chance dort einen Grander zu fangen. Das hat mein Vater 2011 auch fast geschafft mit 984 lbs. auf dem Boot Habitat. Ansonsten werden häufig Striped Marline bis 100 kg und auch große Tune aber eher früher im Jahr gefangen.

Preise für eine Tagesausfahrt belaufen sich auf ~1000€ je nach Boot, allerdings sollte man sehr früh buchen, da die Boote extrem begehrt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Es schmeisst mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, wo überall schon Boardies waren und was die alles erzählen und presigeben können...


----------



## PsychoBo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

War auch im August/September des letzten Jahres eine Woche auf Sao Miguel. Sehr tolle und wunderschön grüne Insel! 

Zu Big Game kann ich nichts schreiben. War mir zu teuer, bzw. Zeit zu knapp. 
Zum Angeln im Meer vom Ufer: Bei mir waren von 7 Tagen insgesamt 2-3 Tage zu rau gewesen, um einen Versuch zu starten. 
Außerdem war mein Zeitfenster vor dem Frühstück aufgrund der relativ spät aufgehenden Sonne wegen meiner Freundin zu knapp bemessen, um große Touren zu machen. 

Bin deswegen auch „Schneider“ geblieben, wenn man mal die Eidechsenfische abzieht, die ich jede Session auf Wobbler hatte.
Geeignete Stellen sind im Meer nicht einfach zu finden, wenn man vom Ufer aus angeln will. Die Felsen dort sind verhältnismäßig glitschig, da stark mit Algen bewachsen und nicht überall fallen die Felsen steil ab ins Meer. 

Die äußere Hafenmauer am alten Fort in Ponta Delgada hätte definitiv Potential. Man muss sich allerdings den Weg über die gigantischen, aus Beton gegossenen Wellenbrecher bahnen. Das war mir in der Morgendämmerung und bei hohem Seegang alleine zu heikel. Außerdem hausen dort unter den Wellenbrechern seltsame Gestalten. 


Die Süßwasserfischerei finde ich toll auf Sao Miguel. Wenn man einen geeigneten Spot gefunden hat, würde hier auch ein selbsternannter Gummipapst einen Fisch mit Spinner fangen. 
Lizenz gibt es wie bereits geschrieben bei der Forstbehörde und kostet wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe für eine ganze Woche einenTouriabzockpreis von 1,43 Euro.  

Ich habe an 2 Seen geangelt. 
Mit dem Erlaubnisschein bekommt man auch eine Übersicht, welche Fischarten in welchen Seen schwimmen, sowie die Schonzeiten der einzelnen Arten. 
(Barsch über Forelle, Hecht, Karpen, Rotauge, Schwarzbarsch bis Zander) 

Lagoa Sete Cidades (Bild 1)
Hier habe ich mehrmals geangelt, da auch hier meine Freundin sich schön sonnen und dabei lesen konnte. Ergo mehr Zeit…..  
Tolle Umgebung. Wenn Zeit und Stelle stimmen, gibt es hier Ü40er Barsche am laufenden Band. Macht dann echt Spaß. Gab hier auch ein paar kleine Hechte bis 60 cm, sowie ein UBoot Hecht-Überbeißer auf 35+ Barsch.  

Lagoa Furnas (Bild 2)
2 kurze Versuche. Hatte dort nur ein paar kleine Hechte und ein paar Barsche. Etwas schwierig wegen der Ufervegetation zu beangeln. 
Sollen auch Zander drin sein, sehr trübes Wasser, viele Karpfen. 

Ich würde definitv wieder hin! ...auch zum Angeln.


----------



## ionisch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hallo liebe Foristen,

ich schließe mich diesem Thread mal an, hoffe, das ist ok  Grund: Auch ich habe das Glück, dieses Jahr Zeit auf den Azoren verbringen zu können, wenn auch "nur" für etwas über eine Woche. Danke für die tollen und ausführlichen Tipps bisher!

Ich bin leider nur bis Mitte April auf Sao Miguel, kurz vor Beginn des Big-Game-Saison. Mich würde interessieren, ob ein Boots-Trip zum Küstenfischen im April eine gute Alternative wäre. Preislich sind diese ja auch eher erschwinglich. Hier freue ich mich über Eure Tipps & Meinungen!

Ich würde außerdem gerne eine Reiserute einpacken, um vom Hafen/Felsen/Strand aus ein wenig zu Spinnen. Hatte hier an eine der folgenden Ruten gedacht:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-globetrotter-gt-pro-285-h--12113.html

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/shimano-exage-bx-stc-spinning.html (3m/20-50gr)

https://www.angelplatz.de/penn-squadron-305-20-60-sw-spin--aup263 (3m/20-60gr)

Hatte hier an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass 3m/40-80gr eine gute Richtgröße sind. 

Als Rolle stehen 2500er oder 3000er Shimanos zur Verfügung. Bzgl. Schnur dann 0,35er Mono. Würde das als Setup passen? Habt Ihr ggf. Feedback zu den genanntenn Ruten?

Ansonsten freue ich mich natürlich -- wie der Thread-Starter -- über jeglichen Tipp! 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Für Spinnruten in diesen Gewichtsklassen ist eine 2500er sowie eine 3000er Rolle zu klein, da sollte es schon eine 4000er Größe sein, dann hast du länger Freude dran!
Wenn ich mir nur ne 35er Mono auf sonem Röllchen vorstelle?

Jürgen


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

ionisch - pack dir 4000 oder 5000 Rollen ein, mit einem möglichst hochem Übersetzungsverhältnis und möglichst stärkerer Bremse, wenn du solch starke Ruten nutzen tust! 0,35 mono ist zu schwach und zum Spinnfischen eher ungeeignet. Nimm Geflecht. Setz dich mehr mit den zu erwartenden Fischen auseinander, auch deren Power! Auch wie du diese anlanden wirst.

YT füttern mit Shore Spining Azores und sich dan durch die Clips klicken...auch auf (Kunst-)Köder und Angelarten und Köderführung achten!

Ansonsten kann ich dir _*leider*_ zu den Azoren nix sagen, was ich sehr gerne würde...dort mal gefischt zu haben...mitten im Atlantik!

lg & viel Erfolg


----------



## ionisch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hi all,

danke für die Antworten! 

Hatte gehofft, ich müsste nicht zu sehr investieren und könnte vorhandenes Gerät einsetzen... aber wie es aussieht werde ich mir dann doch noch eine 4-5000er zulegen müssen. Stimmt schon, an der genannten 80gr Rute wäre die 3000er wohl deutlich unterdimensioniert.

Bzgl. Schnur: Was empfehlt Ihr da an Kraftreserven für's Geflecht? Welche Stärke sollte das Vorfach haben? 

Für's Anlanden wollte ich auf jedenfall ein Teleskopgaff mit einpacken. Habt Ihr dazu noch Tipps? Auf YT gibt's die verschiedensten (auch einheimische) Varianten... von den-Felsen-runterklettern-und-aufsammeln (sah recht lebensmüde aus!!!) über Gaff bis hochschleudern :q

@Hans: Wohne leider in München, danke Dir sehr für Feedback und Angebot. Evtl. komme ich dennoch noch mal drauf zurück (ohne Testen) 

Sorry für all die Fragen, mein letztes mal Ost-/Nordsee/Offshore-Angeln liegt runde 20 Jahre zurück. Klasse, dass man hier immer auf guten Rat zählen kann!

Gruß!


----------



## wokyloki (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hallo Maik und Scheini,
ich war letzten Sommer auf Terceira genauer in Praia da Vitoria. Abends konnte man dort sehr gut vom Ufer angeln. In der großen Hafenbucht habe ich meistens mit leichten Gummikrebsen am 5g Kopf, aber auch mit kleinen Wobblern geangelt. Zur Flut kommen auch viele Bluefish ans Ufer zum Rauben, konnte ich mehrmals beobachten und keinmals fangen :-(. Obligatorische Eidechsenfische gehen immer, konnte aber auch verschiedene Makrelenarten, schöne Brassen und Grouper vom Ufer fangen. Nehm deine Taucherbrille mit, es lohnt sich! 
Ich war auch 3 Mal mit dem Boot von Angra aus draußen. Mit Captain Manuel kannst du ausmachen, auf was du wie angeln willst. Jiggen ist möglich, Angeln mit Naturköder auf Hai, Grundangeln, leichtes Trollen. Kunstköder würde ich aber selbst mitbringen (besonders Jigs und Schleppwobbler) und vllt passende Rollen. Er hat auch eine Biggameausrüstung an Bord (130lbs) und schöne Köder dafür, allerdings keinen Kampfstuhl und keinen Mate an Bord. Ich hatte sogar 20 Minuten einen Marlin im Drill, der sich dann allerdings auf Grund der aufgekommenen "Panik" an Bord und meiner Unerfahrenheit (oder wars nur Pech?) wieder in die Tiefen des Atlantiks verdrückt hat... Der hatte im übrigen gearde mal 15min von Angra entfernt gebissen... Der Preis ist mehr als fair: 150€ für 4h. Ist aber natürlich kein BigGame Boot...
Am Besten schreibst du an Ocean Emotion in Angra mal ne Email. Soraia, die junge Dame im Office stellt für dich den Kontakt her und alles Weitere kannst du dann mit Manuel klären. Falls du magst kann ich dir auch die Telefonnummer des Captains per PN schicken.

Schade, dass ihr nicht erst Ende August fahrt, da hätten wir uns die Charter auf Sao Miguel teilen können... Dann stehen für mich auch mal wieder die Azoren auf dem Programm... Falls es andere Interessenten gibt, nur zu...

Viele Grüße
wokman


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

nun ja, wenn du mit leichteren Ruten auf Wölfe, Cudas, etc fischen willst mit üblichen SW-Spinködern ( 8-13cm & 12-20 g) vom Ufer aus, reicht auch eine 3000ender Rolle. Für meine 7-28g WoBaSpinnrute benutze ich eine 3000ender PennRolle mit 6,2:1 Übersetz. und ca. 6 kg Bremse.
Willst du größeres (und damit automatisch viel schwerer zu fangendes ans Band bekommen Stichwort Shorejigging), nimm 5000 SW Rollen..
Willst du UL-mässig auf kl. Uferfische "zocken" reicht auch eine 1-10g Rute mit 2500er Rolle....
lg


----------



## wokyloki (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Stimmt absolut,
auf eigene Faust ohne Erfahrung am entsprechenden Gewässer vom Ufer auf die "Großen" zu gehen könnte sich allerdings als ziemlich schwierig erweisen. Falls es dann klappt, um so besser! Meine größte Brasse auf Wobbler vom Ufer hatte dort vielleicht 6-7Pfd, nicht vergleichbar  mit dem, was dort sonst noch alles rumschwimmt...


----------



## wokyloki (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

@ionisch
Barrakuda, Grouper und ähnliches sollten das ganze Jahr über gehen, (Light tackle/coastal fishing for Barracudas, Atlantic bonito, Blue fish, Jacks, Mackerel and Grouper, can be good throughout the year) habe da allerdings keine persönliche Erfahrung. Im Netz gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle der fangbaren Fische und deren Fangsaison. Find ich jetzt aber nicht auf die Schnelle...
Bezüglich der Ruten: die Spro hatte ich 2 Jahre, ist gebrochen. Die Exage ein paar Nummern kleiner verrichtet seit Ewigkeiten ihren Dienst ohne Beanstandung, als "Allroundrute" (falls es sowas denn gäbe) im Urlaub, zumindest für mich, in Ordnung. Aber die 50g Version habe ich eben auch noch nicht gefischt.
Grüße


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*



wokyloki schrieb:


> Meine größte Brasse auf Wobbler vom Ufer hatte dort vielleicht 6-7Pfd.



Petri!#6

Und jetzt mal bissle klug********n^^: Ist der Thread nicht falsch eingeordnet? 
Meine die Azoren/Habichtinseln sind Teil der EU:m  sprich, gehört es doch damit zu "Angeln in Europa" oder nicht:q

#h


----------



## wokyloki (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

(Die Azoren) _"sind Teil des Mittelatlantischen Rückens und liegen auf der Plattengrenze zwischen der Europäischen Platte und der Afrikanischen Platte. Die westlichsten Inseln Flores und Corvo gehören geologisch bereits zur Nordamerikanischen Kontinentalplatte."_
siehste... weder richtig, noch falsch... geologisch betrachtet...
Kommt halt drauf an, in welche Richtung du auswirfst...


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

haha - sooo hab ich das noch gar nich betrachtet   

An die Moderation - danke fürs umschreiben, hatte es gar nich mehr bedacht, gelobe Besserung.


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

moin ..

noch mal zur schnur (geflecht)

ne fireline ab 15 er grösse sollte es schon sein,
wenn nicht sogar bis 17 er.

vorfach dann fluocarbon ca. 1 m  35-40 er.

weiss nicht, ob nicht bei grösseren
arten da oben (war noch  nicht auf den azoren )
auch  evtl. ein stahlvorfach sinn macht.
(ist auf jeden fall ne option, 
wenn du auch grund-angeln willst...)


ach so, kräftige wirbel + sprengringe und einzelhaken
können auch helfen..


----------



## mkoerner (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Sorry,
bin leider erst jetzt dazu gekommen, die vielen Antworten zu lesen. Vielen Dank dafür. Es sind ein paar super Tipps dabei. 

An Wokyloki: Ich möchte bitte die Telefonnummer von Manuel haben. Ich werde mich zusätzlich mit Ocean Emotion in Verbindung setzen. 
Muss man jetzt schon feste Termine buchen oder eicht es vor Ort nach Wetterlage es zu versuchen???

VG
scheini


----------



## wokyloki (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hi, die Buchung würde ich schonmal  bezüglich der Dauer und Anzahl der Ausfahrten und Preis anfragen. Den genauen Termin wirst du wohl erst einige Tage vorher festlegen können, da es auf den Azoren schon recht windig werden kann. Bist du zeitlich flexibel wird das schon klappen. Die Telefonnummer folgt per PN.

Grüße
wokman


----------



## ionisch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hi Leute, kleines Update nach meine Tackle-Frage 

Habe mir eine Shimano Blue Romance Shore Jigging, knapp 3m, 50-80gr in der Travel-Variante aufgetrieben, Packmaß 76cm, denke damit komme ich gut hin.
Als Rolle habe ich eine günstige Biomaster 5000sw-xg ergattert. 

Mehr als ich ausgeben wollte, aber ich kann beides auch gut in D verwenden. Insofern zu verschmerzen.

Dazu ein vernünftiges 18er Geflecht, 42er FC, ein paar 50-80gr Jigs und  40-50gr Popper. Denke, damit sollte ich meinen Spaß haben.

Danke für all die guten Tipps hier!

Kontakte/Tipps für Sao Miguel hinsichtlich Bootstouren (eher  in Küstennähe) würden mich ebenfalls interessieren. Gerne her damit 

Gruß!


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

moin..

klingt doch jut mit dem tackle...

berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## ionisch (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Hi Hans Albers!
Werde ich auf jedenfall machen! Gruß


----------



## wokyloki (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Azoren*

Kontakte auf Sao Miguel:

http://www.northshoreseatours.com

http://www.trilhosdanatureza.com/

http://www.azoresfishing.pt

Die geben sich wohl preislich nicht so viel und bieten das, was du suchst an. Teilweise ist es auch möglich die Charter mit jemanden zu teilen.

Grüße
woky


----------



## peterws (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo Azoren-Fans!

Haben diesen alten Thread gefunden und mich über die Infos gefreut!
Werde die nächsten 2Wochen auf São Miguel verbringen.
Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf eigene Faust ist geplant. Dafür habe ich mit eine schöne schwere und lange Shimano STC Monster (5-teilig) besorgt mit einer 4000er Saltist und 20lb Geflecht. Habe mich da auf YT von Haramis Kalfar etwas inspirieren gelassen.
Weiterhin habe ich ein Guding im Süßwasser gebucht und einen Tag auf dem Boot. Letzteres wird aber wahrscheinlich mehr Familienausflug, als Angeltour.

Werde dann berichten inwiefern das ganze erfolgreich war.

Noch eins zu Angellizenzen. Zum Küstenanheln benötigt man dort definitiv keine! Da gibt es widersprüchliche Aussagen im Netz. Habe von offizieller Seite (Linha Verde de Apoio ao Cidadão Governo dos Açores) eine eindeutige Aussage per E-Mail erhalten.

Tight Lines
Peter


----------



## warrior (9. Juli 2022)

Viel Erfolg auf sao miguel.
Ich würde kleine schwere Wobbler, sowie 60-80g wurfjigs einpacken. Auch kleine gt ice Creme. Damit du richtig weit raus kommst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2022)

peterws schrieb:


> Hallo Azoren-Fans!
> 
> Haben diesen alten Thread gefunden und mich über die Infos gefreut!
> Werde die nächsten 2Wochen auf São Miguel verbringen.
> ...



Wo kann man denn auf São Miguel Süßwasserangeln? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in den Calderas im Westen aufgrund der Wasserzusammensetzung viele Fische drin sind (hab ich jedenfalls bisher dort nicht gesehen), aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja.

Generell sind die Azoren zum Angeln natürlich top. Die westlichen Inselgruppen sind noch besser.


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. Juli 2022)

Da gab's mal einen Film, ich glaub auf DMAX, wo einer in diesen Süsswasserseen auf den Azoren schöne Hechte gefangen hat,da waren ein paar richtige Kanten dabei.


----------



## peterws (1. August 2022)

Hallo! Hier bin ich wieder!

2 Wochen São Miguel waren - nicht nur anglerisch - großartig. Aber auch dort muss man sich seine Fische erarbeiten. Und neben dem Familienurlaub blieb mal wieder viel zu wenig Zeit am Wasser.

Süßewasser:
Die großen Seen haben alle gute Fischbestände. In den Seen bei Sete Ciedades gibt es eine Entnahmepflicht für Karpfen; Barsch und Hecht wird üblicherweise released.
Ich habe Karpfen springen gesehen, wie wir es hierzulande nur von Forellen kennen.
Die Lizenzregelungen habe ich bis zuletzt nicht ganz klären können.

Meer Küste
Hier geht es definitiv ohne Lizenz. Stellen gibt es viele. Von Felsen ist besser als am Strand … sagen die Einheimischen. Ich konnte mit einem sehr schweren (und weit fliegenden) Blinker an der nördlichen Felsküste einen schönen Bluefish fangen. Von den Steinschüttungen aus (vor allen Häfen) hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
Letztendlich bestimmt der Wellengang ob oder wo man Fischen kann.

Meer vom Boot aus
Das sollte man sich mal gönnen, auch wenn nicht ganz günstig. Wir haben den perfekten Familien-Angel-Tagesausflug mit Azores Fishing von Vila Franca aus gemacht. Küstenschleppen, Big Game Schleppen, Sightseeingtour, Baden und es war alles dabei. Delphine und Wale gesehen, mein Sohn hat einen Barracuda gefangen und als der Tag schon fast vorbei war wurde die Ruhe vom Kreischen einer 130er Tiagra Rolle unterbrochen, als wäre ein Sportwagen am
anderen Ende läuft die Schnur ab und in 200 Metern Entfernung springt ein Blue Marlin aus dem Wasser. Gigantisch!
Nach 45 Minuten Kampf und durchaus auch etwas Hektik an Bord konnten wir den 3,5 Meter langen Fisch vom Haken lösen und wieder schwimmen lassen. Allerdings lässt sich so ein großer Fisch, der so gar nicht stillhalten will, ziemlich schwer von Haken lösen und kaum ordentlich fotografieren… habe Euch trotzdem mal 2 Bilder hinzugefügt.
Zum Abschluss sind wir noch ein paar Runden ums Boot geschwommen und dann war der Tag auch vorbei.

Azoren wir kommen wieder!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2022)

Klasse!
Petri Heil.


----------



## warrior (1. August 2022)

Petri zum Marlin.
Was habt ihr für die Ausfahrt bezahlt?


----------



## peterws (1. August 2022)

Vielen Dank!

Die Preise findest Du bei Azores Fishing unter gleichnamiger Adresse: azoresfishing.pt

Habe die Inhaber der Firma vor 5 Jahren schon kennengelernt. Diogo und Eduardo sind fischverückt und wirklich gut als Skipper.


----------

